# Umzug von S8 auf S8 | Google Pay Einrichtung funktioniert auf neuem Gerät nicht



## MVPotato (18. September 2019)

*Umzug von S8 auf S8 | Google Pay Einrichtung funktioniert auf neuem Gerät nicht*

Servus, 

ich ziehe aktuell von einem S8 auf ein neues S8 um. Das Einzige was nicht funktioniert ist der Umzug von Google Pay in Kombination mit der DKB. 
Wenn ich auf dem neuen S8 Google Pay einrichten möchte bekomme ich die tolle Meldung: 


> Einrichtung zur Zahlung in Geschäften konnte nicht abgeschlosen werden
> Dieses Smartphone kann nicht zum Bezahlen in Geschäften verwendet werden. Das kann daran liegen, dass das Gerät gerootet oder andersweitig verändert wurde.



Ich habe mich an den Google-Support gewendet. Der hat mir gesagt, dass mein S8 als gerottet erkannt wird und daher die Einrichtung fehlschlägt. Das S8 war ein Gebrauchtkauf.

*Knoxdiag*
Root state: Not rooted!
Android 9
Security Patch 2019-08-01

Habt ihr Ideen oder Tipps? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus und beste Grüße aus Berlin.


----------



## teachmeluv (21. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug von S8 auf S8 | Google Pay Einrichtung funktioniert auf neuem Gerät nicht*

Wenn das Gerät einmal gerootet war bzw wurde, dann liegt der Fall vor, den man auf englisch "knox tripped" nennt. Ergo eine kleine Einheit auf der Hardware wurde durch ein Custom Recovery sowie Root zerstört und damit sind die Knox-Funktionen nicht mehr funktionsfähig. Das ist offiziell unumkehrbar, wenn man bei der Hersteller-Software bleibt. 

Du kannst dir im XDA-Forum eine alternative ROM besorgen und auf das Telefon spielen, dafür muss das Gerät abermals gerootet werden. Dann kann mit der Root-Verwaltungssoftware "Magisk Manager" die sogenannte Hide-Funktion benutzt werden, um vor bestimmten Apps das rooten zu verbergen.

Siehe hier das Modul für Google Pay:

[MODULE] Google Pay (Tez & GPay) Hider (Tez Hider)


----------

